# Meditative Photos of Hermits and Their Woodland Homes



## Dameon (Sep 23, 2014)

Came across this the other day. Some of these hermit habitats are pretty badass.

http://flavorwire.com/474984/meditative-photos-of-hermits-and-their-woodland-homes/view-all


----------



## Tude (Sep 23, 2014)

Cool article with great pics! I really like that one that looks like it was built flush into a dirt wall(?). I brought out the body of the article and pics in case the link goes away. Thanks for the post!

*Meditative Photos of Hermits and Their Woodland Homes*
By Alison Nastasi on Aug 30, 2014 10:00am
Danila Tkachenko sought to understand the radical lifestyle better and ventured deep into the woods. “While exploring their experience, it is important for me to understand if one is able to break free from social dependence and get away from the public to the subjective—and thus, to make a step towards oneself,” he writes. Tkachenko’s _Escape_ series, first spotted onFubiz, documents the life and surroundings of people who remain alone in the wilderness for decades, far from civilization.





Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko




Photo credit: Danila Tkachenko


----------



## Dmac (Oct 2, 2014)

love the one built into the rock wall!


----------



## Flemmings (Oct 5, 2014)

My favorite is the mud hut into hillside with greenery. I've always wanted to be a hermit with a hut like that.


----------



## hellbilly freedom maine (Oct 17, 2014)

awesome, I like the balls naked hippie pic!!! haha jk bout the dude lol


----------

